# Jonathon Brooks video blank making



## Jontello (Nov 28, 2019)

I just came across this video of Jonathon Brooks and some tips on blank making. Thought you all might enjoy and learn something from this. This is a man to be admired. 






jon


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2019)

Cool! Everything I've asked Jonathon to make for me, has been exactly what I ordered. Sometimes even over the phone. 
He and his work are exceptional!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, two thumbs up for Jonathan! 
He did some custom blanks for us a few years ago. I still have a number of Brooks Blanks waiting for me to get to them.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 28, 2019)

Jonathan is an incredible craftsman, blank maker, custom pen maker but, most importantly, Jonathan is a great person.  But, the resins (urethane, epoxy, and polyester) he uses are not acrylics. Acrylic is a specific type of resin and we use the word acrylic incorrectly to mean any and all resins. Acrylic is not a generic term for all resins. i have had Jonathan make blanks for me and he always hits a home run. Enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## magpens (Nov 28, 2019)

Very worthwhile watching this video ... even if you are never going to pour your own blanks.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 28, 2019)

Johnathan is a very creative and original person. I met him at a Ga. IAP meet and had lunch with him, like and admire him. He's always been very generous with his help for folks wanting to cast their own.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 29, 2019)

A wonderfully talented, yet humble man. 
Great video!!!


----------

